# Melissa 4: A Sticky Situation - by Billyjoe (~BBW, Eating, Stuckage ~MWG)



## Billyjoe (Jul 29, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Stuckage ~MWG _- Ongoing denial, an expanding bod and lack of thought get our heroine into yet another tight spot

*Melissa 4 - A Sticky Situation
by Billyjoe

[Click here for prior installment]​*
The weeks of the school term passed quickly, and before Melissa knew it, it was two weeks before school broke up for autumn break holidays. And wasn't she ready for it. The stress of school for one thing, was becoming too strong, but she also had her weight, girl friends, boy troubles and exercise to worry about. The busy and dramatic life of a seventeen year old girl was overwhelming her. 

Melissa had avoided confronting Nick, the guy she liked. And while she had never really intended on having a boyfriend just yet, she still freaked out when her ''crush'' as she called him, wouldn't talk to her. Mel always chose to flirt with guys instead, just for a bit of fun and to help her self-esteem along a bit. But her position with Nick was an odd situation indeed. She wanted him to shower her in attention, but in exchange didn't want him to know she liked him. Playing hard to get just meant he ignored her, but constantly talking to him looked suspect. 

Nick was a typical high school idiot, with shaggy blonde hair and tanned skin. He wasn't the smartest cookie, but his looks meant he had earned the boring old title of high school heart throb. He had expressed interest in Mel in the past, but nothing serious had ever progressed. Since the summer holidays, he had ignored Melissa completely, and she was puzzled as to why. Mel had put off confronting him, but as the weeks passed she was ending up with no choice. 

Melissa sat in the lunchroom lost in thought. Her mother had bought her a new school uniform, which actually could accomidate her massive hips. She still forget to buy new underpants, and they were proving a hassle. As she sat pondering her troubles with Nick, she shuffled uncomfortably to relieve her butt crack of the tightening panties within them. 

''Hey Mel, you put on anymore weight?'' asked Christie, breaking her concentration. 

''No I haven't actually!'' she beamed, mood lightened,'' But....I haven't lost any weight though. I'm still a big fat 168 pounds.'' 

Two guys stood behind her, overhearing what she said. 

''Damn Mel, that ass of your is huge! What did you eat?!'' one mocked. 

''Shut up, Ryan!'' snapped Christie,'' Leave her alone.'' 

That silenced them, but they still left sniggering. Mel was thankful she had such a cool, collected friend like Christie. 

''Don't worry about it, Melly, you haven't gained any weight, that's the main thing.'' said Vicky. 

''Thanks guys.'' said Mel with a smile,''But I'm going to go talk to Nick and see what's going on.'' 

''Good on ya!'' the girls cheered. 

*** 

Nick stood laughing it up with his mates at the other side of the lunchroom. Mel's heart was racing as she approached, she'd never told a guy she had feelings for them before. A typical odd silence fell as she entered the fray, and Nick turned to her. 

''Hey Mel.'' he said, kinda quietly. 

''Hey!'' she smiled, ''Can I talk to you for a minute?'' 

She got a few gawky smiles from his mates, all of them being rather suggestive. Nick hushed them and the pair left the lunchroom and walked onto the school field. 

''So, umm, hey, you haven't talked to me in ages, is there anything wrong?'' Mel started. 

Nick looked away, ''No, not that I can think of...'' 

''Cause I've really missed talking to you.'' Mel battered her eyes in a rather cliche way. 

''Cool.'' said Nick. Melissa just couldn't get a conversation started. 

''Nick, I'll just cut to the chase.'' she swallowed her heart and continued, ''I like you, alot. And well, umm...I just thought you might like me back, but then you kinda stopped talking to me and stuff...and ah'' 

Nick cut in, ''Look, Yeah, maybe I did like you. Flirting with you was fun and stuff, but.....well....'' 

''Well what?'' asked Mel, hoping for the best. 

''Well since you came back to school you...got...'' Mel could feel her heart in her throat, she knew what was coming. 

''Got what?'' she stuttered. 

Nick shuffled his position, ''Got......fat.'' 

Melissa's heart completely flipped. 

''........Oh'' was all she could say. 

''But, Hey, I'm sure we can be friends, right?'' 

Mel nodded, hiding tears welling up. 

''Great! I guess I'll talk to you later.'' 

And there he left Mel, standing there. Her lip quivered before she completely broke down and started crying. She didn't dare face the rest of the day and ran off home. 

************** 

Christie impatiently waited for the bus to reach Melissa's usual stop. 

''Where did she go?'' kept floating through her head. 

However, she could easily conclude that Nick had rejected her, and that she hadn't taken it too well. While Jodie and Vicky were concerned about their friend, Christie really was one of those people who go all out for their friends. Her thoughts were broken when the bus came to a stop outside Mel's street. Christie walked fairly swiftly to her friend's house. 

Christie was very fit. She traded soft flab like Mel's, for fairly rippling muscles. Christie was very muscley for a seventeen year old, not buff, but just very muscley. And while she couldn't stand fatness on herself, she still adored Mel as her best friend. 

Melissa sat sobbing in her room, absorbed with a bucket of ice cream and a TV. Christie entered slowly.

''Melly, are you ok? What happened?'' 

Mel sobbed, overexaggeratting just a little. 

''He (sniff) said (sob) I was...was (sniff) too fat to date!'' 

Christie felt her fists close. 

''He said that to your face?!'' she said, coldly. ''I'm gunna kick his ass!'' 

Mel ignored her and continued to sob for attention. 

''It was so mean...and he just left me there!'' 

''Aww come here.'' Christie's mood changing to sympathetic and hugging her friend. Melissa was soft to hug, thought Christie. 

''Don't worry Mel, ok? You've been exercising, you should lose weight soon, then you can knock him dead with your looks!'' 

Mel smiled, still sniffing,''Thanks Christie, you're a good friend. But I'd rather be alone at the moment.'' 

''Ok, Mel. Just call me if you need me.'' said Christie, leaving the room. 

Melissa took a spoonful of her ice cream, but dropped some on her shirt. Reaching down to pick it off, she hesitated before examining her tummy. She grabbed the small fat roll below her belly button and jiggled it. Her heart skipped a beat before choosing to ignore it and return to her ice cream. A few minutes later she waddled into the bathroom, eager to weigh herself. 

''163. Hey! I lost 5 pounds!'' she giggled. This put her mood higher a little. 

A few days passed, and Mel felt much better. She was still being very quiet, and had also rejected offers to exercise with her girlfriends, but other than that she was fine. 

Melissa sighed deeply as she heaved her chubby butt out of the shower cubicle one morning. She dried herself off, before struggling into some underwear. Her tightly binding panties were getting way too slim fitting for Mel's liking, as foraged them out of her deep bum crack. She managed to get them to cover about two thirds of her colossal cheeks before feeling them slide right back up there again. She stepped gingerly onto the scales and waited for the whirling numbers to stop. 164 pounds. A pound had slipped back on. 

''Oh well, that won't make a difference in the long run.'' she reassured herself, before pulling on her new jeans. She still had to suck her gut in to button them, but they weren't as tight on the rump as her previous pair. 

************* 

However, the worst was just around the bend for Melissa. As the last two weeks of school dwindled, her weight shot back up. Mel hadn't exercised much since her Nick dilemma, and it was showing. Her slightly plump tummy now bulged into a considerable gut, hanging over her pants waistband. Her love handles rolled further over her pants too, which cut into her sides. Her face developed chubby little cheeks and a cute double chin, giving her a bit of a baby-faced look. She fell back ito her love of ice cream and chocolate, every time ratonalizing that it "wasn't that important in the long run."

Her massive bum bloated magnificently behind her, bulging out a decent eight inches from her back. Her round, wide bottom now acted like a shelf sticking out from behind her. Each cheek was perfectly rounded, propped up on top of her chubby growing thighs. To add to the matter, Melissa being the bubble head she was, was completely oblivious yet again to her blossoming buns, which were expanding rapidly behind her. As Mel shovelled down her chocolatey snacks, little did she realize or acknowledge how her already fat rump was fattening even more now. 

By the time school ended for autumn holidays, Melissa looked even more like a big pear. Her body jiggled and bounced as she walked, and as she expanded, more and more of her body became exposed. Her clothes grew far too small for her. Her bloated midriff oozed around her middle, where her top and pants failed to meet. The entire ring of dough-like fat bulged out all around her, and when she sat down, her belly formed three soft rolls of flesh. 

Her bum crack constantly peeked out behind her, and Mel often wriggled uncomfortably (causing her plump body to jiggle more) to adjust her underpants, whether they were slipping down passed her crack, or slipping between to ballooning bum cheeks. Christie could only watch as her friend became well and truly fat. She tried and tried to get Melissa to exercise, but her recent rejection had bumped her schedule out of track. 

Melissa's mum had also tried to get her to do some form of exercise, noticing her daughter's clothes getting rather tight and constricting. Christie, Jodie and Vicky were amazed. The three just couldn't comprehend how Melissa hadn't noticed how fat her bottom was getting. In any account, whatever Melissa's fate had installed, she had it coming. Naively stuffing her face with chocolate was a sure fire way for her to plumpen up. 

Melissa awoke on the morning of the last day of school with a big headache. Her sleep the night before had been far from relaxing. Stretching out in bed and rubbing her eyes, she stared blankly at the sunlight spread across her floor. With a grunt, she hauled herself out of bed, which took some effort. Clad in a singlet top and panties that stretched to the limit, she waddled into the bathroom, feeling her thighs and tummy jiggle upon each footfall. 

Mel was lucky enough to have her own ensuite in her bedroom, an accessory not many girls could boast. After her shower, she dried off before pulling out her scales, which at this point had dust on them. Expecting nothing too exciting, she looked past her fat stomach at the number. Her heart jumped. 

''175 pounds?!'' she whispered quietly, covering her mouth with her hand. 

''The...scales! They must be busted!'' she stammered in denial. Mel was astonished. How had she not noticed eleven pounds?!?! In a small state of shock and denial, she walked back into her bedroom. She grabbed her new jeans and proceeded to haul them on. Her new girth strained at the pants, which slowed at her plump thighs. She shook her hips from side to side, in a vain attempt to pull her jeans up. Her thighs and butt wriggled like jelly as she did so, and she eventually got the jeans to the foot of her mountainous rear. 

''Ugh!'' she groaned, the roundness and wideness of her bloated rump prevented it from fitting into them. ''What's going on?!'' she stuttered, ''These fit me! I know they do!'' 

She felt like having a tantrum and giving up, but refused. Slowly but surely, her enormously round bum cheeks were stuffed into the overtight jeans. The rear of her pants was unable to cover her entire ass shelf, and even more of her deep butt crack was exposed. 

Taking a minute to regather herself, she then made a feeble attempt at buttoning them. Her swollen gut stood between the flaps, refusing them to meet. She inhaled deeply and tugged tenaciously. Her hands were shaking with effort, but the jeans wouldn't close. 

''Ooooof.....'' she wheezed, releasing her breath. Her belly expanded and bulged back over the waistband. She stomped her foot. 

''C'mon! Stupid pants! Fit!'' Her face was red and frowning. 

After a struggling effort, she accepted that those jeans just wouldn't close. Her tubby form had gotten too plump to squeeze into them. She stood in front of the mirror and came close to tears. She had gotten fat. Too fat. 

Melissa stared distastefully at her 175 pound body. The bottom roll of her hefty belly oozed out from in between her top and open jeans. She turned to look at her bum, which bulged out cruelly at her. Her eyes followed from her well-filled bum cheeks, past her exposed butt crack, to her widening love handles. Her plump waist was soft and coated in soft adipose. Her hips were much wider than her shoulders and her thighs rubbed together. Her breasts were still proportionate to the rest of her fattened body, due to their large size in the first place. 

Melissa was wearing her new black v-neck top, which she was spilling out of. Her expansive cleavage threatened to pop out of the top. She tugged at the bottom of the top, in an attempt to cover her swollen middle. This of course failed. Whether Mel liked it or not, her tummy and bum crack was going to be exposed. 

''I'm wearing this top, no matter what.'' she said to herself, she liked it too much to care how much she didn't fit it. Taking one last look at herself, she left for school. After all this clothes trouble, she was running a little late. 

Mel was panting and wheezing by the time she got to school. Her apple shaped rear end bounced with each step, with her bobbing ass cheeks testing the rear seam of the jeans with each step. The stitching was fraying. She felt a wave of silence when she entered her classroom, she was late. 

''Late are we, Melissa?'' said her bitter old teacher. 

''Sorry miss.....'' panted Mel submissively. 

''Take a seat please.'' finished the teacher, before continuing on teaching. 

Melissa manoeuvred her way through the classroom, pushing her chubby buttocks between desks. Her ample rump knocked some people desks, causing other students things to roll off the desk. 

''Sorry! Sorry!'' she whispered, before cramming herself into a desk and chair. 

Melissa cruised through the last day daydreaming. She never really paid too much attention to school. She had a reputation of being a bit of a blonde in disguise. Her weight problem kept nagging in the back of her mind, which made her feel a little down. Her uncomfortable clothes weren't helping the situation either. Her undies cut so deeply into her squishy bum fat, and her steps caused her exposed jelly roll to wobble. 

Adding to the awkwardness of the day, Melissa was noticing she was being stared at. A young guy called Greg was watching her. And it wasn't in a harsh ''you're so fat'' way either. Mel felt almost comforted when she turned to look at him, only to see his eyes dart away quickly. Was he checking her out? No, he couldn't be. Look at me, she thought, I'm a big fat-ass. Greg was a bit of a nerdy guy. His messy black hair covered alot of his face, and he always looked a little insecure. Nonetheless, Mel was still intrigued.


----------



## Billyjoe (Jul 29, 2006)

Christie awoke in an annoyed temperament. Two whole weeks of holidays, and the entire first week was nothing but rain! She had huge plans for heaps of outings, all of which had been cancelled. A grey, cloudy light peeked through her blinds, and she hoped that there was no rain or wind. She looked out and smiled. No rain! Just cloudy. She chose to capitalise on this right away. 

Mel sat in her pajamas with her third bowl of cereal, watching morning cartoons. She had been very sluggish these holidays, the poor weather being a decent excuse to stay inside. Sunny weather certainly would do her good though, it might mean she'd go out and exercise. 

Mel had plumpened up significantly in the last couple of months, her butt expanding to a huge size. Her wide hips and enormous rounded bum cheeks meant there was no mistaking her for anything other than a woman. Her hourglass figure was still there, only now it was a pretty big hourglass. Melissa was lost in her own little paradise, watching TV in her pajamas, being comforted by food was always fun. 

''Blasdt it!'' she hissed, the phone was ringing. She rolled over and picked it up. 

''Hello?'' 

''Hey Melly, it's me!'' beamed Christie, ''The rain stopped, you wanna go out for lunch and hang out at the park?'' 

''Awww, do I have to?'' moaned Mel. 

''C'mon Mel...Please? I'm so bored, and Jodie and Vicky are busy.'' 

''Ohhhhhh......Ok.....'' groaned Melissa. 

''Yay! I'll meet ya at the national park in an hour. See ya!'' 

Mel sighed, she didn't want to go anywhere. She was quite happy to sit inside all day lazing. Even she was aware that all that fat in her backside was making her somewhat sluggish. After much thought, she decided the exercise would be good for her. She walked off upstairs into her room, and squeezed her tubby form into her too small jeans and black v-neck top. She got butterflies in her stomach every time she looked at herself. She sighed and left for the park. 

Despite the coldness outside, Mel was sweating and panting by the time she reached the park. She was embarrassed to feel each step make the waistband of her open jeans dig up underneath her flesh roll. 

The park itself was in a pretty secluded part of town, but got its fair share of visitors. On sunnier days, the place was full of families mostly. Realising Christie wasn't here yet, Mel propped herself down on the wooden fence surrounding the park. She was feeling very insecure today, her heart and stomach full of butterflies. She was more aware of her exposed flab due to the cool breeze blowing. Mel kept telling herself ''I'm not that fat.'' in her mind over and over. She did tis even though she knew her big bum was getting a little too soft. 

Her blue eyes scanned the park behind her. "Man, this brings back good memories." she thought.

Melissa and Christie used to play here when they were kids. The park had everything a young kid could want. A river to swim, a playground, a green field and picnic tables. The two girls would spend hours playing here. They had been friends since kindergarten, a long friendship spanning nearly twelve years. As they grew older, they grew out of playing in the park. Mel smiled, she hoped today would revive old memories. 

''Heya Melissy.'' said Christie, walking up the gravel road. 

''Hey!'' said Mel, heading over to hug her. Christie glanced at Melissa's deep belly button and fat roll hanging out. Mel shuffled and tugged at her top, trying to cover her plump midriff. 

''Forgot to button your pants, huh?'' laughed Christie, pinching Mel's blubber tummy. Mel instantly got butterflies. She really didn't want her weight mentioned. 

''He he....Yeah, must have...'' she chuckled awkwardly. 

Christie had already walked on into the park. She spread out a blanket on the grass and set down her picnic basket. 

''Ok, check it out. I brought sandwiches, drinks and some choccies for after.'' said Christie. 

''Great! I'm starving!'' giggled Mel, her eyes lit up greedily. She felt a little guilty. 

Christie could only watch as Mel gorged her way through three sandwiches before eating most of the chocolate. She was hardly stopping for breath. Mel sat at an angle, with her legs tucked over to the side. Her position meant that her right love handle bulged up and popped out over her pants. Christie sat wide-eyed and a bit disgusted at the deep creases between Mel's growing fat rolls. 

''I really shouldn't eat so much....'' thought Mel to herself, her insecurities getting the better of her. She sat up straight, making her belly bunch up into three large rolls. The largest, bottom most roll peeked though over her open pants as her top kept riding up. Mel blushed bright red when she realised Christie had seen her. She tugged her top down. Mel daintily licked the chocolate off her fingers. She was stuffed. 

''Wow, we went through that quickly.'' said Christie, obviously only referring to her tubby friend. ''Now what do we do?'' 

There was a long silence, both girls staring off into space. 

''I know!'' piped Christie. 

''What?'' 

''Remember when we used to play hide and seek here when we were little?'' 

''Yeah!'' chirped Mel,''That was great fun! We used to play for hours.'' 

''Wanna play again for old times sake?'' 

''Gee, I dunno, I'm pretty full.'' said Mel, thinking physical activity would only make her feel more weary of her weight. 

''Oh come on, don't be so boring!'' said Christie, tugging on Mel's meaty arm. 

''Oh...ok, but I'm counting first.'' submitted Melissa. 

Mel stood up against a small tree and covered her eyes. 

''One....two....'' she began counting. Once she reached 50 she turned to view the empty park. A tingle of excitement ignited her childish side. How exciting, she thought. She crept around quietly, looking everywhere. Knowing Christie, she was probably in a really tricky hiding spot. It took Mel a good ten minutes before she finally spotted her, high in a big tree. 

''Found you!'' Mel laughed. ''My turn!'' 

''Nu uh! You gotta tag me first!'' proclaimed Christie high in her tree. 

''Hey, no fair! I can't climb that tree!'' pouted Melissa. 

''Why?'' said Christie cheekily,''Too fat?'' 

Mel scowled angrily. She jumped up and grabbed a low hanging branch. Almost immediately it broke and she fell back down with a thud. She couldn't hold her weight up. 

''C'mon tubby girl!'' giggled Christie. Mel's face was red with exertion. She kept trying to climb the tree, but was too heavy to haul herself up. She placed her foot on the trunk and heaved. The strained movements made Melissa's pants slide down and reveal her bum crack. Her face was hot with anger and exertion. 

''Come down, Christie.'' wheezed Mel,''I can't climb the tree.'' 

''No! Tee hee!'' laughed Christie, she was acting like a little kid. 

''Fine!'' shot Mel, turning her back and crossing her arms. 

Suddenly, ''Ahh!'' said Mel in a short scream. Her hands shot to her bottom, as she found a small stick had wedged in between her butt crack. She scrunched up her face angrily and removed the stick from her exposed butt crack. 

''Bullseye!'' laughed Christie.''Wow, I'm a pretty good shot ay?'' 

''Grr!'' grumbled Mel rubbing her buns,''C'mon Christie, it's not funny anymore.'' 

''Okok.'' she replied, skilfully jumping from the tree. 

''You wanna hide?'' she said with a smile. 

''Yes, thank you.'' replied Mel, much happier. 

''I'll even give you a head start and count to 100.'' said Christie. 

Mel's stomach tingled with excitement and nervousness, she had no idea where to hide. 

''I'm counting now!'' laughed Christie. Melissa stood on her toes and looked around, panicked. Where could she hide? She scanned around quickly, then suddenly, her eyes caught the small wooden cubbyhouse attached to the playground. Of course! She'd always hid there as a kid! Why didn't she think of it before?! 

Without thinking, she threw herself to the ground and began to inch her way through, she didn't have much time. She quickly shoved her meaty arms through the small door, and pushed on either side. Her bulbous breasts compressed as she struggled, her breathing restricted by the door's tightness. 

''Ugh! C'mon.'' she strained, her voice also affected by the door's tightness. Mel was relieved when her bust popped through suddenly. She began squeezing her chubby tummy through. 

''Boy, Christie is taking her time.'' Mel gasped to herself. 

She pushed to stuff her belly through but it was too soft and rounded. She was stuffed from her lunch and as a result, her belly was bloated. She inhaled deeply and slowly but surely, her gut pinched through. Once her belly button had made it through, she released her breath, feeling her expanded gut push tightly on the opening. The sides of the door cut into her love handles, but she only had a little further to go. 

''Ready or not! Here I come!'' giggled Christie. Mel nearly giggled in excitement, her heart was racing. She smiled eagerly and tugged again. But this time she felt the circumference of her bum scrape against the door. She pushed hard again, but her plump bum was stuck outside the door. Her eyes widened in fear. 

''Oh no! Not again! Please c'mon.'' Mel winced. She kicked and squirmed desperately, trying to squeeze her fat bottom through the door. But she couldn't reduce the circumference of her round hips enough to squeeze through. 

''Crap!'' she swore, tugging recklessly. Her fat body jiggled violently. Melissa pushed on the sides of the door with all her might, but her soft rump was too fat. She kicked and squirmed, her face red hot and almost in tears, she was really panicking now. Melissa was paying the price for her gluttony. 

Melissa's plump bum was simply too fat to squeeze through the door. She was stuck tight. 

''Mel? Where are you?'' asked Christie, sounding a little anxious. 

Melissa ignored her. She was much more focused on getting out of this thing. Her jerky movements caused her pants to slide down and her top to slip up. So now the small doorway hugged the bare skin of her exposed lower midriff. 

''Oh my! Hahahaha!!!'' Melissa heard Christie laughing, she had found her. 

''Melly, are you stuck in there?'' giggled Christie, laughing hysterically. 

''Shut up! It's not funny!'' moped Mel,''The doorway's too small, no-one could fit through here!'' She continued to struggle in vain. 

''Oh really,'' sniggered Christie,''Sounds to me like someone's in denial about being so plump!'' 

''Grr!'' growled Melissa, ''Stop laughing and help me!'' 

''What do you expect me to do?'' asked Christie. 

''Grab my bum cheeks and push!'' replied Mel. Man, this was embarrassing. 

Melissa felt Christie's tiny hands grab hold of her meaty rump and shove. Mel felt her butt press up against the top of the door with each sharp movement. After a couple of attempts, Christie stopped. 

''Sorry, Melissy. When I push, your bum is just expanding even more and bunching up around the door.'' said Christie. 

''Oh poo!'' moaned Melissa, her fat hips were tightly wedged into the door. Melissa turned to view the blockage. She whimpered when she saw the small doorway plugged with her butt flesh. She looked down and all she saw was right down her top. Her boobs threatened to spill out of her constricting top. 

''I'll try pulling you out.'' shouted Christie from the other side. 

Mel felt Christie's hands grab her by the ankles and pull. Her escape was blocked by big fat stomach rolls surging up around the doorway. Mel's face went even redder upon feeling her rolls and love handles press together. 

''It's not working! My tummy is in the way!'' yelped Mel. 

''Well I don't know what to do.'' concluded Christie. 

''Maybe I should just leave you here until you aren't so chubby.'' 

''Nonono! Don't leave me!'' cried Melissa, she kicked and pushed with her bare feet. She wriggled her chubby bum in the air, twisting and trying to enter from different angles. But her massive ass remained stuck fast. 

''Unless...'' began Christie, ''You were willing to take your pants off, you might fit through if you just have your underwear on. 

''Ummm'' Melissa hesitated, what panties did she have on?, ''I guess so....'' 

Mel shuffled in distaste as she felt Christie's hands tug on her tight jeans. All of her kicking had made them slide down halfway, and Mel's deepening bum crack was exposed at the top. It took some effort to pull Mel's jeans off, mainly because they bound so tightly around her massively plump thighs. Soon her soft, wobbly bottom was free. The cold prickled her skin and Mel wriggled around as she shivered. 

''Haha!'' laughed Christie. 

''What?!'' demanded Mel. 

''Oh nothing, it's just that those white undies are ridiculously small for you. Unless you were going for the g-string look.'' 

Mel's underpants were tissue thin, and it was only this flimsy piece of material that separated her bare bum cheeks to the open air. The majority of her butt was hanging out anyway. 

Christie's hands sank into Melissa's deep rump flesh and shoved. Unfortunately for Mel, she achieved little movement yet again. 

''Ugh, I give up.'' groaned Christie. 

''Oh yikes! Why am I so fat? If only I could suck in my bum cheeks....'' sighed Melissa. 

''Hang on! That's it!'' shot Christie suddenly. 

''Woah, hey! What are you doing?'' squealed Mel, but soon she realised what Christie was doing. Christie pressed Mel's butt fat small bulges at a time, squishing her ass through ever so surely. 

''Remember Mel? This was how I got you out of the attic!'' said Christie. 

''Yeah, right before I got stuck again.'' replied Mel,''But great idea!'' 

''Ok. There we go. Try pulling through now.'' 

''Here goes!'' piped Mel in excitement. She threw her wobbly body forward before coming to a jerking stop. She tried again. 

''Ugh! Hmph! UUUUUUUUGH!'' struggled Melissa. ''It's no good! My bum is too fat!'' 

She turned to view the door. Her panties had gotten caught outside the door, and all Mel could see was her very own butt crack peeking into the inside of the cubbyhouse. The sides of the tight door were cutting off circulation to her butt, so she slowly squished her bum back through. Once again, she was back where she started. 

Mel was ready to give up and cried softly to herself while Christie continued to search for ideas. Melissa was quite a sight. From behind, all one could see was an enormous pair of fat bum cheeks, stuffed heavily into a small doorway. Her cheeks, accompanied by her wide, womanly hips and plump, rounded thighs, were far too big to squeeze through. Her pale lower body rose like a mountain outside the door. 

The cold wind was blowing between her soft ass cheeks and Mel could feel the breeze on her butt hole. Her butt was itchy, and there was no way she could scratch it with her hands on the other side. She wriggled uncomfortably, trying to relieved the unbearable itch in her bum crack. Her soft thighs shook from side to side like jelly. 

''Stop kicking!'' said Christie. 

''I can't! My bum's itchy!'' complained Melissa. 

''Eww! Well don't expect me to scratch it.'' said Christie,'' Anyway, I have one last idea.'' 

''Anything! Just get me unstuck!'' 

She heard Christie shuffling through her bag. 

''Well, it's become abundantly clear that that ass of yours won't fit into that door. So, if I lather some sunscreen onto your gut, you might be able to slip through.'' 

''Um..ok.'' replied Mel. At this point she was pretty to try anything. Here she was, hopelessly wedged into a cubbyhouse door, with no pants on and everybody able to see her fat bottom. She was just relieved there was no-one else here today. 

Mel squealed as Christie rubbed the slippery sunscreen on her bottom fat roll, her love handles and the flab on her back. Then, just to make sure, Christie rubbed more on the edges of the door. She then grabbed hold of Melissa legs. 

''Ok?'' asked Christie. 

''Ok.'' replied Mel. 

''1,2,3, PULL!'' the girls struggled triumphantly. Ever so slowly, each of Melissa's rolls slowly popped through. Her breasts were a little more difficult to extract. Melissa placed her feet on the ground, bum in the air and tugged as hard as she could. Finally, after an amazing squeeze, Melissa was free from the small door. 

Both girls sat silently, sprawled on the grass, wheezing to regain their breath. Melissa lay, looking at the overcast sky, panting. That had to have been the most embarrassing thing ever. She was just so thankful no-one else had seen her stuck in there. She was fat, no doubt about it. Christie was first of the two to recover her breath. 

''You might wanna put your pants back on.'' she laughed. 

''Yeah...'' puffed Mel. 

''And ya know what?'' added Christie. 

''What?'' 

''Let's go back to mine and watch movies instead.'' 

''I agree!'' giggled a relieved Mel. 

Melissa still had to endure another week of Autumn holidays. She was ready, she thought, to make sure she didn't put on any more weight. And of course, if she was bothered, she'd do some exercise too. Her butt growth had put quite a busy strain on her life, and she was finally beginning to handle it. She just hoped she didn't get any fatter....

[Click here for next installment]


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jul 31, 2006)

Woot More Melissa!


----------



## Heidi (Nov 29, 2006)

Does anybody know where the previous chapters are? I'd rather read them before I read this


----------



## Heidi (Nov 29, 2006)

I found them!


----------



## Observer (Nov 29, 2006)

The Melissa series in the Dimensions library starts here.

As a note, you can use the Dimensions Forum search engine to find key words in any thread. In this case typing in the word Melissa will list all chapters in this series currently posted in the Library (#4 is not the end of what we have and I'm told at least 15 are projected). 

The Dimension search engine is accessed from the bar at the top of any thread index and is nested - the higher the rank of the index bar the greater the number of forums that wiull be searched. In the case of the library the library forum index bar would be best because the sesrch function initialized from there will include all library forums but not include the discussion or event forums.


----------



## Billyjoe (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't have enough time to post my stories in this forum, so Observer, you may post them at will if you like.

All my stories are found at billyjoe045.tripod.com

Currently 12 Melissa chapters are published, soon to be 13. 

*Actually we have been - the latest earlier tonight! The link-ups will come.*


----------

